# Ogólne > Forum ogólne >  osłabienie, zmęczenie, senność, mdłości

## aurelia

Witam, 
Od jakiegoś czasu (od kąd zmieniłam prace) bardzo często pojawiają się u mnie wzdęcia, pare dni temu w drodze do pracy zasłabłam (prawie zemdlałam) zrobiło mi się ciemno przed oczami , gorąco (chociaz bylo strasznie zimno na powietrzu widząc po ubraniach innych ludzi) , uszy mi się zatykały i nagle nogi mi zaczęły się uginać same. a przez cały dzien w pracy miałam mdłości (nie wymiotowałam , po prostu było mi niedobrze). - to było jakies 2 dni temu, teraz występują u mnie jedynie mdłości bez przerwy praktycznie , brak apetytu , lekkie osłabienie i senność. Ogólnie to może i bym coś zjadła ale czuje sie taka zapchana tak jakby i nie daje rady przełknąć wiekszej ilosci , tak moze jakby wszystko zsumować to jeden posiłek na cąły dzień by wyszedł. nie mam pojecia co to moze byc , skąd te objawy ? dodam jeszcze że do lekarza nie chce iść bo on mówi że to osłabienie wynika ze zmeczenia w pracy , ale do tego mdłosci , brak apetytu , wzdecia? czy ktoś wie co to może być? czy coś jest nie tak ?musze sie skonsultowac ze specjalistą czy samo przejdzie? za bardzo tez nie mam czasu chodzic po lekarzach , ale jak bedzie trzeba to wiadomo że pójdę, zdrowie najważniejsze :Wink:

----------


## SirArgal

co to za praca?

----------


## aurelia

Jest to praca biurowa przy komputerze (nie jest mecząca ani stresująca), spedzam w niej 8h dziennie jednak dodatkowo dzień w dzień dochodzą mi dojazdy w jedną strone w sumie 2 h i w drugą tak samo. czyli codziennie jestem poza domem "w pracy" 12 h.

----------


## Matyldzia

Może jakoś tam podświadomie jednak stresujesz się tą nową pracą, faktycznie, możesz być przemęczona, skoro 12 godzin jesteś na nogach. A może masz anemię, z tego przemęczenia? Zwróć uwagę na dietę - przejdź na porządną, ze zdrowymi, regularnymi posiłkami...  Wzdęcia - problemy z jelitami - i znów wracamy do diety...;/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Może jakieś zapalenie błony śluzowej żołądka lub w coś tym rodzaju (np. od nadmiaru kawy). Gastrolog wskazany.

----------


## glow

hm... ostatnio tez mam podobne objawy, tyle ze z bólem głowy i bez osłabienia... ale ciągłe mdłości i męczący  ból głowy ... fakt że czasem pracuje ponad 8 godzin... i mam kontakt cały czas z kosmetykami... czy może być to spowodowane intensywnością zapachów?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

może to być od anemii?

----------

